# Snowblower for Decks?



## LyaecS175 (Sep 17, 2008)

We have a bunch of decks (2000+ sq feet) in the back yard around a water feature that would be nice to keep clear in the winter, but it takes forever with a shovel. Are there any good lightweight snowblowers that might work for this application that wouldn't tear up the wooden decking material? I say light because the deck is on various levels, so the blower must be easy to get up and down a couple stairs at a time. 

I was thinking a small (4hp) blower with one of those round bristle tubes on the front to brush away the snow without damaging the wood. Does such a thing exist?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

back pack blower and a snow blower with rubber paddles for the heavier stuff.


----------



## LyaecS175 (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone have any comments on the Toro Power Shovel? Looks like the perfect unit for cleaning long narrow pathways with lots of stairs...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

access to power and draging a cord is a pain.


----------



## LyaecS175 (Sep 17, 2008)

Tons of outlets around the area I'd be using it in and I have some really nice 100' 15 amp extension cords. How bout in terms of performance? Does anyone make an item like this with a little gas engine?


----------



## Let_It_Snow (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a Power Shovel and it works great on my deck. We keep our deck clear in the winter because it is the smoking lounge for our friends that smoke. From the sounds of things my deck is a lot smaller than yours so I don't have to drag as much cord around. It is light and subsequently easy to haul up and down steps. I get drifts on my deck so I just hold the power shovel up and take the snow off a layer at a time. I have to go slow in the set heavy stuff, but it still takes off--just slowly.


----------

